# Lab tests past RAI - please help me!!!



## Stacy777 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Everybody
I really need your help as my doc is not explaining me what is going on and what is expected.
I got to ER in Summer 2012 with HR of 160 and found out that i was hyper..
HR pills and thyroid pills were not changing picture so we came to RAI. Tyroid was visibly big. Diagnosed as Graves..
*
My lab tests in Sep 2012 before Rai were:*
TSH <0.01 (0.4-4.5)
T4 FREE 4.6 (0.8-2.7)
T3 FREE 11.9 (2.3-4.2)

*Rai was in Oct 12.*
Thyroid was gone visually very fast.
*

Blood in Jan 13*
TSH 0.53 (in range)
T4 free 1.2 (in range)
T3 free 2.9 (in range)
TSI 437 (<140)
Doc said - thyroid is dying, we have result.

But March 1st new blood test shows worse picture:
TSH 0.01 ! (again low as before RAI)
T4 free 1.2 (stable in range)
T3 free 3.7 (higher then Jan but still in range)
TSI 485 (much our our range and even worse then in Jan)
Doc said - nothing understandable. He says we need more time to understand the process and put new test for 6 weeks (04/15/13) and visit to him in May!!
*
Most interesting fact is that i AM NOT TAKING hormones* as after i started in December in several weeks i got to ER with high HR again. Then i was told to stop (doc was waiting for over hormones to leave) and to start again. But i still did not start (march blood is month without hormones) and i feel OK.

But i still do not understand what is going on and i need you help in this!
Thank you!!!
Stacy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Stacy777 said:


> Hi Everybody
> I really need your help as my doc is not explaining me what is going on and what is expected.
> I got to ER in Summer 2012 with HR of 160 and found out that i was hyper..
> HR pills and thyroid pills were not changing picture so we came to RAI. Tyroid was visibly big. Diagnosed as Graves..
> ...


Stacy, I believe your doctor needs to do another uptake scan as sometimes the first RAI does not complete the job.

As evidenced by increasing TSI and FT3, there is still thyroid tissue being attacked.

I had to have RAI 3 times; a few here have had to have it twice.


----------



## Stacy777 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you Andros, 
I was hoping for more answers 
I still do not understand what does it mean.
You think it is the fact that RAI did not make its job and it should be done again?
Thx
Stacy


----------



## Stacy777 (Apr 3, 2013)

Can anybody here answer me?


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

I think you should probably be on some sort of anti-thyroid meds. I didn't go hypo until we put me back on Methimazole two/three months after my RAI was done, then it took another month before I went hypo, I was still testing completely hyper until we added the meds back to the mix. I went through RAI the day after you actually, my TSI and TPO are always throwing a party for some strange reason, so we only test them every 2-4 months 

None of this, unfortunately, is an exact science, we're all different. Some people respond to things others won't respond at all to. They were ready to call my RAI a failure and then I bottomed out w/o warning.

Your numbers were in range after RAI w/o medication, so that is encouraging. Is there a reason your doctor hasn't put you back on anti-thyroid meds?


----------



## angellajen12 (Apr 6, 2013)

I need help understanding what all these lab test mean. I have had abnormal blood test since 2007 and I seeing an endocrinologist now. I have never been treated but I am gaining weight and the Dr. said I should be losing it instead. They have to go over all of my test to decide what to do.

I had the iodine uptake test yesterday it said it was 26.4
My blood work is:
TSH 0.04
Triiodothyronine, Total (Total T3)	160
Thyroxine Free	1.4
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Antibody	0.4

Has anyone had results similar and what was the diagnoses?

Thanks


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi there. Can you please post the ranges?


----------

